# scrapes, cuts, and bruises...



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

It all started this morning... 1 am ish to be exact... Tobi decided it would be the prime time to play tug of war, chase etc.. which is fine i'm always game so i took him outside and decided maybe some work on the flirt would be a good quick way to tire him out. We started up, he was going all out! fantastic he'll be tired in no time... then i heard a low thud after about 5 minutes... I had lost track of him as he was moving so quickly and it was nearly pitch black except for the light shining out of the windows so i could somewhat see... apparently he found the concrete wellhouse we have in the backyard with his body...:shocked: He limped a little bit, i panicked of course i checked him completely

The only thing harmed were a few scrapes on his feet... great... so i cleaned him up disinfected and we went to bed with a beat up sleepy puppy...

Today... sigh... I was on the computer and Tobi decided it was time for his attention he made a flying dive toward the computer desk from the couch, he succeed in hitting the desk and breaking a piece of it off... Unfortunately as he broke it off, it caught his back...:tsk:

I'm not terribly worried about it, but i'm concerned about scarring or hair loss... the scratch isn't very deep at all, the hair that was there was left ont he sharp piece of broken metal I cleansed it and put neosporin on it, is there anything else i should/can do for it? He didn't even yelp... in fact i didn't know that anything happened until i was wrestling around with him a few minutes after that.

I have a hard time dealing with him getting hurt i get very panicky, and have to keep in mind that it will happen and it's not very serious.
















This one is him trying to get my hand, you can see if is right over his shoulder.

This one is just for giggles... 









Share your pups battle scars/stories! opcorn:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

He'll be just fine. I always keep Calm Coat on hand and use it often with the kids. It seems to keep the hair coming back on multiple scrapes and cuts they get from playing rough.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> He'll be just fine. I always keep Calm Coat on hand and use it often with the kids. It seems to keep the hair coming back on multiple scrapes and cuts they get from playing rough.


i'm looking up the calm coat, i've never hear of it, though i've never had a dog that had such thin hair... :smile:
http://www.calmcoat.com/store/product/14 this one?


----------

